# massimo update



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

carries post to follow


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

did something happen with massimo? i can't find an original post.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> did something happen with massimo? i can't find an original post.[/B]


I can't find anything either. I pray it's nothing bad.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this is the original post...







for some reason i can't post it. maybe it's too long? i typed it twice and it sent me to a page that said "forbidden".









edit: i don't know why THIS went through!?








i sent the post to jaimie to see if she can post it....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

test


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sm hates me....lol

i just tried typing it again...and it's still not letting me post it.









still not working for either, jaimie?

well, anyway, since i could post in threads but just not make my own, jaimie and i thought if she started the thread, i would be able to post in it. guess not.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> did something happen with massimo? i can't find an original post.[/B]


The little guy was having problems with seizures... which is a 'chronic' problem... but usually manageable with meds. I always 'feel" for those dealing with a pup prone to them. with all the illnesses I've dealt with I'd find that problem extremely stressful to cope with.
I hope all is going OK!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=283421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie should be posting soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes he had some this weekend...for somereason the forum wont let me post carries post..i copied and pasted it...cut it smaller and it wont let ugh...she is posting it on her myspace right now for alink


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

at the bottom of my siggie there should be a link to myspace. click there and let me know if it takes you there. the post is in the "about me" section.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carrie,









I am so very, very sorry to hear what you and Mass are going through. Gosh, I hope and pray you can get on a dosage that will stop those awful seizures!!!











> yes he had some this weekend...for somereason the forum wont let me post carries post..i copied and pasted it...cut it smaller and it wont let ugh...she is posting it on her myspace right now for alink[/B]


Jaimie, I tried copying and pasting it from MySpace in to a post in this thread and it wouldn't let me post it either!! That is sooo weird. I can't imagine what would cause that to happen.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I did finally read your post on MySpace. I'm so sorry! for both Massimo and you. This is terrible.











When I went to your blog I got a warning from my Spyware blocker saying there was something bad there. Is it maybe possible that SM won't let you post because of that warning I'm getting? If SM site has a blocker for bad stuff it might detect the same thing mine did and block your cut and paste....??


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you for all your kind thoughts. i really do appreciate it.










> I did finally read your post on MySpace. I'm so sorry! for both Massimo and you. This is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i typed it myself first. it wouldn't let me post, so i sent a file to jaimie and it wouldn't let her post it either. the i tried again to type it myself and it still wouldn't let me post it. i don't know what would cause that..?








so i just ended up posting it on massimo's myspace.....


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Carrie, reading your blog and then seeing Massimo's darling picture scrolling.....really brought on my tears.........I can only imagine how difficult it is for a your heart.








Prayers going up for you both.









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carrie, did you get the pm I sent you yesterday? I'll summarize in case you didn't.

Definately talk to your vet about adding potassium bromide (KBr). We were never able to get Lady's seizures completely under conrol on phenobarbital alone although she never clustered early on like Massimo does. The KBr takes a while to get into the system though (months), unlike the Pheno so you should start it asap.

Has your vet checked Massimo's pheno levels? Hopefully he just wasn't getting enough since you just started it a few months ago. I hope that raising his dosage will help since that gets into his system right away.

I know you are scared and upset now, but please try to keep believing you can get these things under control. Lady has been a serious epileptic for almost 7 years and also has cluster seizures, sometimes for days at a time. We upped her KBr dose again last December when she had several days of clusters and I am happy to say the only seizures she has had since were related to her diabetes/low blood sugar. She is maxed out on the dosage for both meds, but it is worth it.

I also told you to pm me any time you need to talk. I have lived through your horror too many times and can really understand how you are feeling. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and Massimo, Carrie. I hope he has a peaceful night, and the PB helps him.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for you and massimo..hope he gets better soon


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carrie and Massimo,
I am so sorry for what you BOTH are having to go through. I didn't have to deal with seizures for too long with Sassy, but they were excruciating to watch and scary as heck. I hope you can find the right combo to keep them away. Are you seeing a specialist? Hugs to both of you!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Massimo is having this problem again and I hope he's better soon.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

interesting, wont let me post it either, i'll check into it, can you post other threads? I hope massimo feels better soon


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> interesting, wont let me post it either, i'll check into it, can you post other threads? I hope massimo feels better soon[/B]


she cannot start new threads i know is one issue


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Lots of love, hugs and prayers going out to both you and Massimo


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carrie, I don't know if this is helpful, but this is what Lady gets for seizures:

15mg tablet phenobarbitol twice a day
280mg potassium bromide at bedtime

Lady weighs about 9 pounds.

Island Pharmacy in Wisconsin was recommended by the canine epilepsy website and I have been getting Lady's KBr there for years. (It has to be compounded so you can't get it locally). They are wonderul to deal with and much less expensive than getting it through my vet. With shipping, it's $46 dollars for 100 capsules.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

It makes me so sad that you both have to go through this. I hope things get under control for him soon. It must just break your heart to see him go through these things.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh no , your poor baby. I'm so sorry . I hope the medison takes effect soon and works for him so he is back to his cute self.
The valume worked for my missie. She use to have a lot of seizures, mostly in the summer time. Then she only had one or two a year. I know its a horbible thing to watch your puppy go throug this and you feel helpless. my prayers are with you Massimo


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Carrie,

Just want to send you and Massimo hugs! I hope everything gets better soon! Please keep us updated,
Anna


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Here you go , I think you could not copy because it was in some kind of frame.
Lets see if this works






> I think you could not copy because it was in some kind of frame.
> Lets see if this works[/B]


nope it won't work at all.. I'm ablet to copy it to word and other applications, this is strange


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry and sad. Once you and your vet get this under control he will have a normal and happy life, he just has to. just stay strong and hopefully you'll find out the right medication and dosage for him to not have these seizers any more.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Carrie, I'm so sorry for both of you.







I;m betting they'll be able to get the seizures under control soon.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awwww poor widdle massimo.

























Sending you wots of hugs and tail wags and prayers and anything else that will help at this time. Hope you can get this under control. It seems there are quite a few malt mommies here that can offer you good sdvise. And of course Dr Jaimie.

























































Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=15785:attachment]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope Massimo responds to the meds real soon - I can only imagine how difficult this is for you,


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

o carrie, I am so sorry for what you and little massimo are still having to go through with the seizures. like everyone else said, i cant imagine having to see you baby suffer like that and not being able to do anything about it. I really hope that the meds can get worked out so that massimo has the least amount of seizures possible.





















please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor little guy...I sure hope that everything works out.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hugs to you both. I can't get to myspace because I'm at work and it's blocked but I hope you find a solution soon!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am unable to read your myspace blog at work..







but I did read some of your bullintins you posted... I cant believe Massimo was having so many at one time..







I hope the doctors control your baby ASAP so things are under control. Hang in there Carrie... I know its hard... but I have faith that Massimo will be back to his old self very soon!







Keep us updated


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

hugs to you and the dancing prince.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh Carrie,I'm so sorry about sweet little Massimo. It's just heartbreaking.







I hope he starts improving soon.









[attachment=15792:attachment]


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry that you and Massimo are having to go through this







horrible condition. I can't imagine trying to cope with this condition and feeling so helpless. Please keep us updated on this condition.







~ Julia


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear you had an awful weekend. Epilepsy is such a frustrating disease. Lady's mom is probaby a great contact.

I don't know what is going on with this either, I took out a few words including the dosage amounts and it seemed to help. Not sure if it is reading it as some code???? I hope I didnt miss any important words.. Carrie I hope you don't mind my editing this to give people a rough idea of what you posted. We love Massimo and we were all sitting on the edge of our seat wanting to know what happened.



> *having a rough few days. he had 2 seizures nov. 3rd- 2pm & 11:40pm. then nov. 4th he had a cluster- 11:30am, 12:30pm and 1:30pm.
> 
> he told me to give him a full dose phenobarbital and then up his regular dosage which i would have given him at 9pm. he had another seizure 8:15pm last night...it was a good 3 minutes and it took him a lot longer to recover than usual. i gave him PB then instead of waiting until 9pm. i was so bummed. i sat here sick to my stomach sobbing. the vet told me that he elevated level of PB will take some time to take effect...
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i want to thank everyone for their kind words and thoughts.









*massimo is doing well!!*







i don't want to speak too soon and jinx myself...but i'm feeling good today.









last night he found his little blue ball that has been missing for months...i don't know where he found it...i'm thinking he buried it under his bed under my desk and rediscovered it last night. he barked at me while i was on the internet and i looked down and there he was, with his ball in his mouth, ready to play.







he barked at me again then tossed the ball at my feet and took a few steps backward to ready himself for the chase! i was so happy i was in tears!








i played with him for a while before he decided it was time for us to go to bed. (he walks down the hallway, turns back to make sure i see him and makes noises). i was so glad to see he was starting to act like himself again.








this morning, when the alarm went off, he jumped on my head and barked at me demanding i get my lazy butt out of bed and take him out. that's a good sign...he hadn't been himself for days. 

again, i just wanted to thank everyone for your concern and encouragement.








i don't know what i would do without you guys!


















> I am so sorry to hear you had an awful weekend. Epilepsy is such a frustrating disease. Lady's mom is probaby a great contact.
> 
> I don't know what is going on with this either, I took out a few words including the dosage amounts and it seemed to help. Not sure if it is reading it as some code???? I hope I didnt miss any important words.. Carrie I hope you don't mind my editing this to give people a rough idea of what you posted. We love Massimo and we were all sitting on the edge of our seat wanting to know what happened.
> 
> QUOTE





> *having a rough few days. he had 2 seizures nov. 3rd- 2pm & 11:40pm. then nov. 4th he had a cluster- 11:30am, 12:30pm and 1:30pm.
> 
> he told me to give him a full dose phenobarbital and then up his regular dosage which i would have given him at 9pm. he had another seizure 8:15pm last night...it was a good 3 minutes and it took him a lot longer to recover than usual. i gave him PB then instead of waiting until 9pm. i was so bummed. i sat here sick to my stomach sobbing. the vet told me that he elevated level of PB will take some time to take effect...
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
thank you!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about Massimo...(edited) I'm glad to hear that he's feeling much better.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so glad Massimo is doing better







Hopefully you will be able to keep the seizures under control.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

God, my heart was broken when I read the thread -first two pages and the myspace thingy-









but as I reached to the 3rd page, I finalyy was able to breath and put a smile on my face as I read about him playing and stuff







I am sorry that Mass and you had to go through all of that -knows how it feels since my poodle had a similar thing before-, but I am so so so happy to know that he is back to himself









((kat hugs lil Mass and gives him kisses))


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear the little guy is more like himself this morning. He will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Carrie, I am typing this through tears of joy!

I think you can be optimistic since he's acting like his normal self again. Lady does the same thing. Once she comes out of it, it's like it never happened! For us, it takes awhile longer to recover, though, doesn't it?

Do see if you can get him started on potassium bromide asap. As I said in an earlier post, it takes about two months to get into his system.

Will your vet be keeping him at the higher pheno dose? What were his levels?

I'm certain I have mentioned it to you before, but just in case I haven't. Do be sure to get Massimo on either milk thistle or denosyl to protect his liver. Seizure drugs can be very hard on the liver. I have been giving Lady milk thistle for almost the entire time sh'e been getting pheno (almost 7 years) and her liver values are still in the normal range. Her ALT was 87 at her last routine bloodwork. My vets can't believe it!

I am so thrilled with this good news!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank goodness Massimo is back to normal. Bless your heart Carrie for being able to cope with this because I think that I would go into a total panic and melt down.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Carrie, I am so thankful to hear that Massimo is doing better









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless his little furbutt! I'm so glad Massimo is feeling himself again!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carrie, I'm so glad to read that Massimo is feeling better!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Hugs to Massimo and Mama too.





















I'm glad he is feeling better.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs to Massimo























I'll be thinking of you both!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that you a good night and that Massimo is feeling better.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Carrie & Massimo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carrie, I just tried to answer your pm and I can't reply. I get the same "forbidden" message I got when I tried to paste your Myspace update.

Something is really messed up with your SM account!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie, I just tried to answer your pm and I can't reply. I get the same "forbidden" message I got when I tried to paste your Myspace update.
> 
> Something is really messed up with your SM account![/B]


i know...i sure have been having some troubles...







but i'm glad you got my message!







i tried to send some out yesterday and they wouldn't go!









i guess i'll just have to wait for my account to be repaired before i can get/send PMs.









EDIT: incase you can't PM me, i've made my email address available. hope that helps!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so glad Massimo is feeling better. I have my fingers crossed for him. He is one of the very most beautiful dogs I have ever seen and sounds like one of the sweetest. Keep us posted, please, we're still worried about the little guy!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

My heart just hurts thinking of you and Massimo going through this, Carrie. Just like Kat, I raced through all of the posts and the info on MySpace and prayed the whole time for an update that Massimo was improving. And the little favorite ball routine is a very good indication that things are looking up. 

I will continue to hold you both in my thoughts and prayers - Blessings to you both.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

He is a good boy














give him an extra cookie for me


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

So, so very sorry to here about the rough time you and Massimo are going through. I do hope he gets better.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wanted to thank everyone again for their concern and encouragement. 

i really don't know what i would do without SM.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Carrie, my heart goes out to you and Massimo. I know what it's like to feel so helpless. Let's hope your vet can come up with the proper dosage to control these seizures. Massimo is such a beautiful little boy. So glad he's feeling better today. You and he will be in my prayers for a continued recovery.
















_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay Massimo







I'm so happy that he seems to be feeling better. I hope the vet can figure out a dosage so that this doesn't happen again. But for now I'm happy to hear that he is doing much better!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Shooweee, I am glad to hear that Massimo is feeling better


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Poor Massimo, I hope you are feeling better soon. Hugs from Rex.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

glad to hear massimo is doing better









:::the buttercup breaks open a new jar of peanutbutter for all her friends to enjoy in celebration!:::

noselicks from a buttercup,
am


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, I'm so glad that Massimo is doing okay!!! 






































Josie says: Massimo, you don't scare your mommy like that again! Okay?!?!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Carrie I am so sorry for what you have to go through now with little Massimo. I understand.... seeing something/someone that you love having a seizure is by far the worst thing in the world... But try to be strong for the little guy, he needs you to be strong. I really hope you find out why he is having them, and please keep us posted. Until then, we will be saying a prayer for you tonight.























I just read your update, and I am really glad that he is feeling better!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear Massimo is doing better.









Getting the right medication and dosage to control his seizures can be a trial and error thing. What has worked well in the past may not work now but eventually your vet will figure out what will work best for Massimo.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm so glad Massimo is feeling better







i was so worried when i saw this thread









give Massimo a big hug from mishkin and i, we all love him here too










felicity and 'here's some extra nose licks' mishkin


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Carrie, that is just the cutest image!!! How is Mass today? I was holding my breath as I opened the thread.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We love you right back, Mass!

Now, you be good and not worry your mom anymore, okay?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Oh, Carrie, that is just the cutest image!!! How is Mass today? I was holding my breath as I opened the thread.[/B]


he's doing great! i'm so happy he's back!









it really takes a toll on me when he has an episode. i don't think i'll ever get used to it. 
every time he has one, i have this feeling of impending doom...like he may not make it. i know people think it's over exaggerating it a bit, bit that's just how i feel. i'm so relieved when he's back to himself. 
now if i can just get these god forsaken seizures under control!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Carrie, I'm glad that Massimo is doing so much better. I've been keeping track of this thread so I can be updated. He's such a cutie







It's nice to know you have a place to go to for support and love. You both continue to be in our prayers.



Laurie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aww Carrie,Im so happy he is better.I have been off for a couple days & was scared to death when I seen this thread


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie darlin' -- I think we would all react the same way if we had to watch our beloved babies go through what you and others have had to witness. It's a natural reaction - at least it was for me the one time Noelle had a seizure. They are so dramatic and you feel so out of control and helpless.

I know you and your vet (with Marj's and others' help) will get the medication dosages figured out and precious Massimo will continue to live a long and good life with your love and help.

YOU are the best!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Carrie I am so sorry poor little Massimo had to go through all this, and you too, it must have been really frightening for you








I am happy to see there is improvement too and I pray that little Massimo keeps getting better all the time


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear your baby is doing better. BTW, if you decide to put him on Denosyl, Entirely Pets has good prices.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I'm glad to hear your baby is doing better. BTW, if you decide to put him on Denosyl, Entirely Pets has good prices.[/B]


thanks... i've never heard of denosyl, i'll look into that. he's on milkthistle at the moment. it was a recomendation from marj, since her lady is on the same medication massimo is taking. my vet agreed i should add it to his regiment. i'll have to look into the denosyl!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Denosyl is what they call SamE for humans. I have heard great things about it, too. I started Lady on milk thistle before I'd even heard of Denosyl and have had such good results, that I don't see the need to change. I checked Lady's last bloodwork and her ALT was 87, still in the normal range after 6&1/2 years of phenobarbitol.

My vets are absolutely amazed!

How is Massimo? No more seizures I hope.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Carrie, I'm so glad that Massimo is doing better. It is so hard to see them go through something like this. Still sending prayers and hugs your way.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks everyone!!









i'll definitely look into denosyl! massimo hasn't had another seizure as of yet.... i'm very much hoping he doesn't have one any time soon... 

thanks so much for your concern!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am VERY late in reading this post since I'm hardly ever on this board.







I'm so sorry about Massimo. I'm glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Carrie, SO RELIEVED to hear Massimo is feeling much better.







I know it must be absolutely dreadful to experience these episodes. I can't even imagine. He's lucky to have a mommy who will see him through his bad days, and ready to give cuddles when it's over and he's needy. Massimo has definitely found a little Massimo-sized place in my heart, and I hope so much that you and the doctors can get these seizures under control.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm Massimo is doing better. I know it's heart wrenching to stand by and watch him during a seizure but I have faith that you and your vet (with Marj's help too) will get them under control.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I totally missed this thread. I am so sorry about Massimo....I hope his medication is helping him.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

It's great to know that he's doing better, when I wasn't posting on SM but I still lurked and I tried to follow on the posts of the babies on here..and Massimo was one of them. Please let him know that he has another "fan" routing for him heh.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm glad that Massimo hasn't had anymore seizures in a few days. Sounds like you've gotten some good info here.....


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Awww Carrie!! I can't believe I missed this thread entirely.
I'm sooooo sorry you and Mass had to go through all this. and I'm really ahppy he is doing better now. 
I hope he doesn't have any more seisures.

God bless you Carrie!!! you are a strong malt mom!! I can't even imagine 1% of what you are going through. it's like, mac gives 2 little limps and I'm crying my eyes out. 
you two are always on my prayers... and I ask God everyday to give you more and more strengh to keep taking such good care of your little fur baby massimo!!!

lots and lots and lots of


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Carrie I'm so sad about little Massimo - we'll be pulling for him!


----------

